# Using plastisol transfers on Augusta 2060 aprons....???s



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone have experience putting plastisol heat transfers on Augusta 206 aprons?....If so, how do they press and hold up?....

Augusta Sportswear Medium Apron With Pouch 2060 | Lead Apparel


----------

